# Iss there a way to shut down the banner ads on the forum?



## granfire (Nov 7, 2011)

I mean, for me, personally, I am sooooooo tired of seeing ASPCA ads. Those folks are hardly pressed for money, their CEO or whatever he's called makes more than I will in a lifetime, they are local, not national and 1st cousins to PETA. 

Time to dust off my no-ads on firefox?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2011)

If everyone shuts off the ads, I have to shut off the site.
$21.95/yr, supporting membership.  Most of the ads go away for you and MT can still afford it's server space.


----------



## granfire (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd rather give  you the money than the ASPCA though 

(and it's only the ASPCA I loathe...the others I don't hardly register...)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2011)

Appreciated 
Sponsor banners (main page, top/bottom page) show for everyone, but the Google ads and Affiliate ads aren't shown to Supporting members and Gold Keys.  Lurkers see the largest bunch.  I'm regularly tweaking things to give a bit more robust offering to supporters though.


----------

